# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  للجميييع...ساترككم مع السلامه

## نبراس،،،

السلام عليكم 
يووم السبت القادم انشاء الله اكوون عند
الامام الرضا سلام الله علييه لمدت اسبووع
ثلاثه ايام عند الامام وثلاتة ايام عند السيدة
وانشاء الله احاولل اتواصل معاكم من اهناك 
اخواني واخواتي اسألكم برائة الذمه 
واي امر او طلب للدعاء انا في خدمتكم 
عند الامام او السيد المعصوومه
للجمييع اتمنى ان تكوونووا 
دائما بخيير تقبلوو تحياتي

----------


## علي pt

تروح وترجع بالسلامة أخي
زيارة مقبولة إن شاء الله وسفرة ميسرة ..

‏(إلتماس دعاء آغا قمي)
نسألكم الدعاء أخي ~
خدافس ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مسـآء الخير ،.*
*هنيئـاً لك أخي الكريم ،.*
*و اللهِـ لـ أنني أموت شوقـاً لـ الوصول ،.*
*إن أستطعت أخي الكريم ،.*
*أذكرني هنآك صدقاً ،.*
*و أوصل سـلآمي الخالص لـ سيدي و مولآي ،.*
*شمس الشموس و أنيس النفوس و ضآمن الجنان و الحور ،.* 
*و خصني بـ شيء من الدعآء ،.*
*و أن سنحت لك الفرصهـ قبل ضريحهـ الطاهر بـ النيابة عني ،.* 
*و أسألهـ لي نظرة وآحدة  ،.* 
*و أجرك عند اللهـ حتماً محفوظ ،.* 
*توصلـ سـآلم أن شاء اللهـ ،.*
*و ترجع لنـآ غآنم بـ إذن المولى ،.*
*حفظك اللهـ و رعاك أين ما كنت ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلااااا اخوي قمـــــــــي
عليك بالف عافيه والسنه وكل سنه بسلامه عمرك يارب
حوائج مقضيه بحق ضامن الجنه علي ابن موسى
لاااا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء والزياره
تروح وترجع باسلامه يارب
سلم على الامام واخته فاطمة المعصومه
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## إبتسام السهم

قلدناكــــــــ الدعاء والزيارة

----------


## هدوء الغرام

قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة 
دعواتك لنا بزيارتهم 
موفق الى كل خير

----------


## واحد فاضي

تروح وترجع بالسلامة أخوي 


لو حارستنا اسبوعين ههههههههه

بنروح ان شاء الله 


قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة 


في أمان الله

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

لا تنسانى من الدعاء

تروح وترجع بالسلامه

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام والرحمه..
اخووووي قـــــــــمي..
هنيئا لك زيارة الامام ضامن الجنان 
قلدناك الدعاءوالزياره 
تروح وترجع بألف سلامه 
ربي يحفظك ..ولاتنسانا خيي من الدعاااء آمانه 
ونتمنى براءة الذمه ،،،
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

هنيئا لك زيارة الامام ضامن الجنان 
قلدناك الدعــــاء والزيارة ..تروح وترجع بألف سلامة .
نسألكم الدعااء .

----------


## وعود

*آآآآهِ يا طوس يا علي بن موسى الرضا...
أنت يا ضامن الجنان دوائي كم تمنيتُ أن أحط رحالي في أراضيكَ 
{ ذاك كل ابتغائي }.. !*
*قلدناك الدعاء و الزيارة ..*
*تروح و تجي بالسلامة* *..*
*نسألكم الدعاء ..*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

آآآآآآآه 
رفرفت روحي من سمعت بذكر الإمام 
إن شاء الله تمن يامولاي علينا بسلام
النفس من هم لاتشبع وبقرب الجنه تقنع
نسألكم خالص الدعاء بصفه خاصه
 رحم الله والديك دعوه في قضاءحاجة أختك 
خيلي ممنون
وتروح وترجع بالسلامه
إلتماسي دعا آغا

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*عليك بألف عااافية وهالسنة وكل*
*سنة وتروح وترجع بالسلامة و*
*قضاااء الحاااجة ,,,,,*
*أسألك الدعاااء والزيارة وإذا ممكن*
*تحط إسمي في الضريح  الإمام وأخته*
*السيدة فاطمة المعصومة*
*عليهم السلام أجمعين وأجرك على رب*
*العااالمين إن شاء الله ,,,*
*دمت بألف خير* 
*تقبل تحيااااتي لكـ*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> تروح وترجع بالسلامة أخي
> زيارة مقبولة إن شاء الله وسفرة ميسرة ..
> 
> ‏(إلتماس دعاء آغا قمي)
> نسألكم الدعاء أخي ~
> خدافس ..



 
علي 
الله يسلمك من كل شر 
والله يتقبل منا ونكم انشاء الله 
دمت بالف خيير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا تنسانا من الدعاء اخوي 
ترانا محتاجين الدعاء
وتروح وترد بالسلامه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *مسـآء الخير ،.*
> *هنيئـاً لك أخي الكريم ،.*
> *و اللهِـ لـ أنني أموت شوقـاً لـ الوصول ،.*
> *الله يرزقكم الوصوول بحق غرييب طوس*
> *إن أستطعت أخي الكريم ،.*
> *أذكرني هنآك صدقاً ،.*
> *و أوصل سـلآمي الخالص لـ سيدي و مولآي ،.*
> *شمس الشموس و أنيس النفوس و ضآمن الجنان و الحور ،.*
> *و خصني بـ شيء من الدعآء ،.*
> ...



 
للدموع إحساس

الله يسلمكم وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من
الدعاء وانتو بعد لا تنسوونا من الدعاء
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ياهلااااا اخوي قمـــــــــي
> عليك بالف عافيه والسنه وكل سنه بسلامه عمرك يارب
> حوائج مقضيه بحق ضامن الجنه علي ابن موسى
> لاااا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء والزياره
> تروح وترجع باسلامه يارب
> سلم على الامام واخته فاطمة المعصومه
> موفق لكل خير وصلاح
> دمت بود



 
دمعة طفله يتيمه

الله يسلمكم من كل سووء
 وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
 مشكووره خييه 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> قلدناكــــــــ الدعاء والزيارة



 
إبتسام السهم

انشاء الله ما ننساك من الدعاء
 دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة 
> دعواتك لنا بزيارتهم 
> موفق الى كل خير



 
هدوء الغرام
الله يرزك الوصوول بحق
 غرييب طووس
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> تروح وترجع بالسلامة أخوي 
> 
> 
> لو حارستنا اسبوعين ههههههههه 
> بنروح ان شاء الله  
> 
> قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة  
> 
> 
> في أمان الله



 
واحد فاضي
الله يسلمك اخوووي والله ما دريت انك
راييح كان انتظرتك يالله مره ثانييه 
انشاء الله ما تنساني من الدعاء 
والله يتقبل منا ومنك يارب
دمت بالف خيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> لا تنسانى من الدعاء
> 
> 
> تروح وترجع بالسلامه



 
زهرة الفردوس
 انشاء الله ما ننساكم
 من الدعاء 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## كبرياء

*تـرووح وتررجع بالسلآمه أخووي :>*
*قلدنآك الدعـآء والزيآره ..~*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*هنيئا لك اخوي قمي*
*نفسي بقوووووووة ازور الأمام الرضا عليه السلام*
*قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة* 
*وان شاء الله ما تنسانا من الدعاء اخوي قمي*
*بلغ سلامي الى الأمام الرضا عليه السلام والى السيدة فاطمة المعصومة عليها السلام*
*والسنة الجاية انكون اهناك ان شاء الله وياكم*
*والله يرجعك النا بالسلامة يارب*
*وراح نفتقدك في المنتدى*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> وعليكم السلام والرحمه..
> 
> اخووووي قـــــــــمي..
> هنيئا لك زيارة الامام ضامن الجنان 
> قلدناك الدعاءوالزياره 
> تروح وترجع بألف سلامه 
> ربي يحفظك ..ولاتنسانا خيي من الدعاااء آمانه 
> ونتمنى براءة الذمه ،،،
> 
> دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه



فرح 
الله يسلمكم من كل شر 
ويرزقكم الوصوول 
ونشاء الله ما ننساكم 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> هنيئا لك زيارة الامام ضامن الجنان 
> قلدناك الدعــــاء والزيارة ..تروح وترجع بألف سلامة .
> نسألكم الدعااء .



 
أميرة باحساسي
الله يسلمكم خييه 
وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## looovely

* قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة*
* وتروح وترجع بالسلامة..*
* ولاتنسانا من خالص الدعاء*
* وابلغ سلامي لرضا عليه السلام* 
* تحيـآآآآتي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *آآآآهِ يا طوس يا علي بن موسى الرضا...*
> 
> *أنت يا ضامن الجنان دوائي كم تمنيتُ أن أحط رحالي في أراضيكَ* 
> *{ ذاك كل ابتغائي }.. !*
> *قلدناك الدعاء و الزيارة ..*
> *تروح و تجي بالسلامة* *..*
> *نسألكم الدعاء ..*



 
وعود
الله يرزقكم الوصوول 
بحق انيس النفوون 
وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
 دمتم بخيير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،

هنئياً لكم ،،،

زيارة غريب الغرباء ،

بلغكم الله مُناكم بحقه وبمقامه الرفيع عند ربه ،،

قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة ،،تروح وترجع بالسلامة إن شاء الله ،،


موفق ومقضية حوائجكم ،،

بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ،،

عين الله ترعاك أينما كنت ،،

----------


## نبراس،،،

> آآآآآآآه 
> رفرفت روحي من سمعت بذكر الإمام 
> إن شاء الله تمن يامولاي علينا بسلام
> النفس من هم لاتشبع وبقرب الجنه تقنع
> نسألكم خالص الدعاء بصفه خاصه
> رحم الله والديك دعوه في قضاءحاجة أختك 
> خيلي ممنون
> وتروح وترجع بالسلامه
> إلتماسي دعا آغا



 
حساسه بزياده
ما ننساكم خييه من الدعاء 
والله يرزقكم الوصوول
 ورحم الله والدينا والدييكم 
خيلي متشكر 
خدا حافض

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *عليك بألف عااافية وهالسنة وكل*
> 
> *سنة وتروح وترجع بالسلامة و*
> *قضاااء الحاااجة ,,,,,*
> *أسألك الدعاااء والزيارة وإذا ممكن*
> *تحط إسمي في الضريح الإمام وأخته*
> *السيدة فاطمة المعصومة*
> *عليهم السلام أجمعين وأجرك على رب*
> *العااالمين إن شاء الله ,,,*
> ...



 
نسيم الذكريات
انشاء الله خييه طلبكم يوصل 
والله يرزقكم الوصوول
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> لا تنسانا من الدعاء اخوي 
> ترانا محتاجين الدعاء
> وتروح وترد بالسلامه



 
عفاف الهدى
الله يسلمكم من كل شر
ما ننساكم من الدعاء 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *تـرووح وتررجع بالسلآمه أخووي :>*
> *قلدنآك الدعـآء والزيآره ..~*



 
كبرياء
الله يسلمكم من كل شر
 وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من ادعاء
 دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *هنيئا لك اخوي قمي*
> *نفسي بقوووووووة ازور الأمام الرضا عليه السلام*
> *قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة* 
> *وان شاء الله ما تنسانا من الدعاء اخوي قمي*
> *بلغ سلامي الى الأمام الرضا عليه السلام والى السيدة فاطمة المعصومة عليها السلام*
> *انشاء الله يوصل*
> ...



نهـــ إحساس ـضة
الله يرزقكم الوصوول انشاء الله 
وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
وانتو بعد لا تنسووني من الد عاء
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة*
> 
> *وتروح وترجع بالسلامة..*
> *ولاتنسانا من خالص الدعاء*
> *وابلغ سلامي لرضا عليه السلام* 
> 
> *تحيـآآآآتي*



 
looovely
الله يسلمكم من كل شرر
انشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،
> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 
> وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،
> 
> هنئياً لكم ،،، 
> زيارة غريب الغرباء ، 
> بلغكم الله مُناكم بحقه وبمقامه الرفيع عند ربه ،، 
> قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة ،،تروح وترجع بالسلامة إن شاء الله ،، 
> 
> ...



 
دمعة على السطور
مشكوووره خييه على هذا الدعاء
 وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
 والله يرزقكم الوصوول
 دمتي بخيير

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_السلام عليكم أخي / قمي_
_هنيئا لك الزياره ومقضية حوائجكم إن شاء الله_
_عند ضامن الجنه_
_لا تنسانا أخي من الدعاء ،، أمانه أدعي لي ولأولادي_ 
_وبإذن الله تعالى تروح وترجع بالسلامه ،،_
_ونسألك براءة الذمة ،،_
_في رعاية الرحمن وحفظه_
_تحياتي_ 



_أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات_
_كانت هنا_

----------


## نبراس،،،

> _السلام عليكم أخي / قمي_
> _وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته_
> 
> _هنيئا لك الزياره ومقضية حوائجكم إن شاء الله_
> _عند ضامن الجنه_
> _لا تنسانا أخي من الدعاء ،، أمانه أدعي لي ولأولادي_ 
> _وبإذن الله تعالى تروح وترجع بالسلامه ،،_
> _ونسألك براءة الذمة ،،_
> _في رعاية الرحمن وحفظه_
> ...



 
امنيات مجروحه
الله يسلمكم من كل شر
 وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
 لكم ولاولادكم 
والله يقضي حوايجنا وحوايجكم 
والله يرزقكم الوصوول
 دمتم بخيير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..*
*عليك بالعاافيه لزيارة ضامن الجنان عليه السلام..*
*نسألك براءة الذمه ..*
*وخالص الدعاء لي ولوالديَ بالرحمة والمغفرة ..*
*وترجع مقضيه حوائجك وبالف سلامه يارب..*
*دمت بخير ..*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *عليك بالعاافيه لزيارة ضامن الجنان عليه السلام..*
> *نسألك براءة الذمه ..*
> *وخالص الدعاء لي ولوالديَ بالرحمة والمغفرة ..*
> *وترجع مقضيه حوائجك وبالف سلامه يارب..*
> *دمت بخير ..*



شذى الزهراء
مشكووره خييه وانا من يسألك برءة الذمه 
وانشاء الله ماننساكم من الدعاء
دمتم بخيير

----------


## ورده محمديه

_هنياً لكم زيارة ضامن الجنه_ 
_والسنه وكل سنه بسلامة عمرك خيي_ 
_والله يكتبنا من زوارهـ ان شاء الله_ 

_تروح وترجع بالسلامه_ 
_وقلدنا الدعاء والزياره_

*ونسألكم الدعاء لحاجات ماسهـ*

----------


## آهات حنونه

قلدناك الدعاء والزياره

تروح ترجع بسلامه

بس لاتنسانا وياك بالدعاء

وزياره مقبوله مقدما

----------


## أُخرىْ

قلدناك الدعاء والزياره,,
وتروح وترجع بالسلامه ان شاء الله,,
وزياره مقبوله..إن شاء الله..

----------


## نُون

نسألك الدعاء و الزيارة ، أخي العزيز ،
تصل بالسلامة ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

وعليكم السلام والرحمه
عليك بالف عافيه والسنه وكل سنه حوائج مقضيه بحق ضامن الجنه علي ابن موسى
لاااا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء والزياره
تروح وترجع باسلامه يارب
سلم على الامام واخته فاطمة المعصومه
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
قلدناك الدعاء والزياره

وزياره مقبووووله

----------


## Malamh Cute

*هنيئاً لك الزيارهـ خيي ،،*

*وتروح وترجع بالسلامهـ ،،*

*ولا تنسانآ من الدٌعاء خيي :) ..*

*قلدنآك الدعاء والزيارهـ ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> _هنياً لكم زيارة ضامن الجنه_ 
> 
> _والسنه وكل سنه بسلامة عمرك خيي_ 
> _والله يكتبنا من زوارهـ ان شاء الله_  
> _تروح وترجع بالسلامه_ 
> _وقلدنا الدعاء والزياره_ 
> 
> *ونسألكم الدعاء لحاجات ماسهـ*




ورده محمديه
مشكووره خييه والله يرزقكم الوصوول
 وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> قلدناك الدعاء والزياره
> 
> تروح ترجع بسلامه
> 
> بس لاتنسانا وياك بالدعاء
> 
> وزياره مقبوله مقدما



 

بحرالعجائب
الله يسلمكم من كل شر 
وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
 دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> قلدناك الدعاء والزياره,,
> وتروح وترجع بالسلامه ان شاء الله,,
> وزياره مقبوله..إن شاء الله..



أُخرىْ
مشكووره خييه بسمه
وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
 دمتم بخيير

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*مساء الخير..*
*مبرية الذمه أختي...*
*بس نسألكم الدعاء*
*تحيااااتو..سمورهـ*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> نسألك الدعاء و الزيارة ، أخي العزيز ،
> 
> 
> تصل بالسلامة ...



 
براءة من الحب
مشكووره خييه
وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
والله يرزقكم الوصوول
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> وعليكم السلام والرحمه
> عليك بالف عافيه والسنه وكل سنه حوائج مقضيه بحق ضامن الجنه علي ابن موسى
> لاااا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء والزياره
> تروح وترجع باسلامه يارب
> سلم على الامام واخته فاطمة المعصومه
> موفق لكل خير وصلاح
> قلدناك الدعاء والزياره
> 
> وزياره مقبووووله



 
النظره البريئه
الله يقضي حوايجنا وحوايجكم 
وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *هنيئاً لك الزيارهـ خيي ،،* 
> *وتروح وترجع بالسلامهـ ،،* 
> *ولا تنسانآ من الدٌعاء خيي :) ..* 
> *قلدنآك الدعاء والزيارهـ ،،* 
> 
> *تحيآتي*



 
Malamh Cute
انشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
 والله يرزقكم الوصوول
 دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *مساء الخير..*
> 
> *مبرية الذمه أختي...*
> *بس نسألكم الدعاء*
> 
> *تحيااااتو..سمورهـ*



 
سمووره
مشكوور اخووي
وانشاء الله ما ننساك من الدعاء 
دمت بخيير
قصدي دمتي بخيير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 تروح وترجع بالسلامة ..

لاتنسانا من الدعاء..

كل المودة

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

روحي لكـ الفداء ياآبا محمد .. متى الوصول .!

تروح وترجع بالسلامه .

مبري الذمه ومحلل

لاتنسآنآ من الدعاء 

.
.
رعآك البارئ

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


مساء الخير اخوي

قمي  

تروح وترجع با السلامه ان شاء الله  

قلدناك الدعــــاء والزيارة 
نسألكم الدعااء 
ووصل سلامي الى سيدي وامامي علي بن موسى الرضا والى اخته المعصومه 

عليهم السلام 

مشتاقه الى الوصل الى اضرحتهم 
دمت بخير

----------


## عشقي القران

زيارة مقبولة باذن الله

تروح وترجع بالسلامه

قلدناك الدعاء والزياره


لا تنسانا بلدعاء

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> تروح وترجع بالسلامة ..
> 
> لاتنسانا من الدعاء..
> 
> كل المودة



 
 شبكة الناصرة
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكوور اخي العزيزز 
وانشاء الله ما ننساك من الدعاء 
دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد 
> روحي لكـ الفداء ياآبا محمد .. متى الوصول .! 
> تروح وترجع بالسلامه . 
> مبري الذمه ومحلل 
> لاتنسآنآ من الدعاء  
> .
> ...



 

مشآعل لآتنطفى
الله يسلمكم من كل شر 
وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> مساء الخير اخوي
>  مساكم خييروصباحكم نوور
> 
> قمي 
> 
> تروح وترجع با السلامه ان شاء الله 
> ...



Sweet Magic
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وركاته 
وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء 
وانشاء الله سلامكم يوصل
والله يرزقكم الوصوول
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> زيارة مقبولة باذن الله 
> تروح وترجع بالسلامه 
> قلدناك الدعاء والزياره 
> 
> لا تنسانا بلدعاء



 
عشقي القران
الله يتقبل منا ومنكم 
وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
دمتم بخيير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخوي قمي ارجوك دعاء خاص عند الأمام 

الى الأخوات زينب ورقيه ورده وفاطمه 
بالذريه الصالحه 
والله يتقبل

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اخوي قمي ارجوك دعاء خاص عند الأمام 
> 
> الى الأخوات زينب ورقيه ورده وفاطمه 
> بالذريه الصالحه 
> والله يتقبل



 
عفاف الهدى
انشاء الله طلبكم يوصل للامام 
وانشاء الله يرزقكم ويرزقهم الذرييه الصاله 
باذن الله وبحق غرييب طوس
دمتم بخيير

----------


## ملكة سبأ

تروح وترجع بالسلامة 
وقلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة

----------


## نبراس،،،

> تروح وترجع بالسلامة 
> وقلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة



 
ملكة سبأ
الله يسلمكم 
وانشاء الله ما نسييناكم من الدعاء
دمتم بخيير

----------

